# Best website to buy an R4i Gold 3DS flashcard?



## grndfthr (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been look around for a while but a lot of the websites I've seen look really sketchy. I would really like to know what website is the safest and most trusted.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 17, 2015)

grndfthr said:


> I've been look around for a while but a lot of the websites I've seen look really sketchy. I would really like to know what website is the safest and most trusted.


Its not exactly the same card but peachds has this R4iSDHC v2015
http://www.peachds.com/?product=/r4isdhc-v2015 peach ships from cali with USPS and takes paypal.

Also nds-card has the card your looking for http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149 though it will take forever for you to get it.


----------



## MelLiu (Jun 18, 2015)

Thumbs up for PeachDS from me too.  Their R4 works totally fine.  I think 2015 or Snoopy edition.. they are all the same.


----------

